# RWE's Big Questions for 2016 (Nuggets)



## RollWithEm

1) Does this team have a chance at making the playoffs if Gallo and Chandler stay healthy? Do they have enough shooting?

2) Other than Mudiay and Nurkic, is everyone on this roster (Jameer Nelson, Wilson Chandler, Randy Foye, Danilo Gallinari, Kenneth Faried, etc.) just trade bait at this point?

3) Will Ty Lawson's release prove to be addition by subtraction?

4) Is Mike Malone ultimately doomed for another unceremonious dismissal like the one he received from Ranadive?

5) With only $40M on the books for next season and the cap very likely going up to around $89M, how is this team going to spend its money to even reach the salary floor?


----------



## hobojoe

1. No
2. Pretty much, yes
3. Yes from the standpoint of developing Mudiay, no from a W/L perspective this year. 
4. No
5. Overpaying a mid-tier free agent after striking out on the big names.


----------



## King Joseus

RollWithEm said:


> 1) Does this team have a chance at making the playoffs if Gallo and Chandler stay healthy? Do they have enough shooting?
> 
> 2) Other than Mudiay and Nurkic, is everyone on this roster (Jameer Nelson, Wilson Chandler, Randy Foye, Danilo Gallinari, Kenneth Faried, etc.) just trade bait at this point?
> 
> 3) Will Ty Lawson's release prove to be addition by subtraction?
> 
> 4) Is Mike Malone ultimately doomed for another unceremonious dismissal like the one he received from Ranadive?
> 
> 5) With only $40M on the books for next season and the cap very likely going up to around $89M, how is this team going to spend its money to even reach the salary floor?


1. No
2. Yes
3. No
4. Yes
5. Bad money decisions always find a way


----------



## ATLien

1. No
2. Yes
3. Yes
4. Yes
5. No


----------



## Basel

RollWithEm said:


> 1) Does this team have a chance at making the playoffs if Gallo and Chandler stay healthy? Do they have enough shooting?
> 
> 2) Other than Mudiay and Nurkic, is everyone on this roster (Jameer Nelson, Wilson Chandler, Randy Foye, Danilo Gallinari, Kenneth Faried, etc.) just trade bait at this point?
> 
> 3) Will Ty Lawson's release prove to be addition by subtraction?
> 
> 4) Is Mike Malone ultimately doomed for another unceremonious dismissal like the one he received from Ranadive?
> 
> 5) With only $40M on the books for next season and the cap very likely going up to around $89M, how is this team going to spend its money to even reach the salary floor?


1. I just don't see it. Warriors, Rockets, Clippers, Grizzlies, Spurs, Thunder are locks. I can't see the Nuggets sneaking in over Dallas, Utah, Phoenix or yes, the Lakers. :baseldance:

2. Probably, though I still think there's value there with Faried. 

3. In the win column? No. But he was having some life issues, and I think it's good that he won't be around that locker room. 

4. I think he'll have some time to develop the team. 

5. Can't see them landing a big-time free agent, so they'll throw their money at some mid-tier guys is my guess.


----------

